# Satan's Salsa!



## rivet (Oct 9, 2009)

This year I grew a new hot pepper I hadn't tried before, an Italian import called "Baccio Di Satana" or, Satan's Kiss. Grew real nice, thick walled and tasty-hot! Did real well this year, along with another Italian pepper, a Sheepnose (forget the name) and the usual Jalapenos and Cayennes. 



What else to do? Smoke 'em and make salsa! Here they are after an hour over oak...



After a couple three hours at 225F, I chopped them up, put them in a quart mason jar with a tooth or two of garlic, a quarter cup of brown sugar and filled it with apple cider vinegar to steep-



At the time, Fire It Up sent me a bag of chipotles just 'cause he's a great guy, so in to steep they went as well...



All this was back at the end of August. They've been steeping in the back of the fridge for 6, 7 weeks now? Time to make some salsa. Stopped by the store on the way home today, and here's most of the goods. Lots more of the needed spices are in the cupboard, but we'll cover that later.

The big bowl of chili peppers are what I got off the bushes this afternoon... since we're in for a freeze tonight, they're going to used in this recipe.



The plan is to make Satan's Salsa tomorrow morning and cold pack it in pints, with a pressure canning at the end. I'll keep you all posted with ingredients and procedures. Thanks for looking, and hope you'll stop by tomorrow too.


----------



## randocammando (Oct 9, 2009)

O man satans salsa cant wait to see the end of this


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 9, 2009)

Looking Forward To Qview...


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 9, 2009)

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	







Satans Salsa....Cant wait to see this one
[/font]


----------



## alx (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds terrifying errr delicous.Keep us posted.

Looks great so far.Do we get facial expression shots?


----------



## chefrob (Oct 9, 2009)

how do hey taste raw? i love a fresh jalapeno to gnaw on with a steak and fresh tortillas.


----------



## slim (Oct 9, 2009)

looks smoking


----------



## rivet (Oct 9, 2009)

Chef, the Satan's kiss are milder than a strong Jalapeno. Some Japs can taste sweet and mild, some can set your hair on fire. The Staan's Kiss are about smack in the middle.

Nice taste though, and good to add into any salsa, dip or sauce.

I've eaten fresh Satan's off the vine with grilled steaks and they are perfect puffballs.  Nothing to get on fire about- I've plucked them off the vine to munch on with fajitas or steaks and they are fine. Now, Mrs Rivet can't handle  that heat, but it's A-OK with me....so you can split the middle.

I will say that they are just the right fresh green hot pepper to dice up and sprinkle over a cheese tortilla! And when they are red, even spicier.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice Rivet.  Bet that is going to be awesome...


----------



## kookie (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like some damn good stuff..............


----------



## carpetride (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice looking peppers, bet the salsa will be terrific.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 9, 2009)

looking wonderful so far ~ love the fresh ingredients!

will be watching progress!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 10, 2009)

thx rivet......some peppers have that grassy taste that need to be ripe in order to get a palatable flavor, that's why i asked. try stressing one plant before you harvest if you want more heat.


----------



## gruelurks (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice peppers, looking forward to checking out your final product. I love some spicy salsa.


----------



## rivet (Oct 10, 2009)

*Let The Madness Begin!

*Okay, here we go 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This morning, I chopped up all the fresh chili peppers harvested yesterday before the freeze....quite a bit of them and will add a chunky goodness to the salsa-



The kitchen smelled "chili-hot as hell" Mrs Rivet said! Once I chopped up the cilantro and spring onions it mellowed out a bit. 3 bunches each, with the bottom half (stem-ends) of the cilantro discarded-



Added the juice of 6 limes, really nice smell in hell's-kitchen right about now...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Then, the good stuff! Pulled out the 2 quarts of peppers steeping since August. The key to making a great sauce is that the steeped peppers need to be liquified to form the "matrix" of the salsa, the part that carries all the fresh goodness from the cilantro, onions and chiles you add. Here are the smoked peppers ready to be blended, everything from the jar, apple cider vinegar too-



And here go the steeped chipotles too!



Next up, are the canned tomatoes, spices and canning! Stay tuned! Will be posting again in a few hours


----------



## chefrob (Oct 10, 2009)

that looks like it is going to be some good stuff!


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking good!  Makes me wish I could handle hot stuff.  Never have like cilantro though.  Tastes like soap to me.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 10, 2009)

some people over do it and put too much, a little can go a long way ........and some people just don't like it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks like that is going to be some KICK A$$ Salsa...


----------



## 3montes (Oct 10, 2009)

That looks like some fantastic salsa Rivet! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I wish we had a growing season up here that lasted more than 30 days. I would love to get into gardening. Radishes and cukes are about all I would care to attempt. Lots of folks up here make a go of it. Have to start early and hope you don't get a frost when everything is in. Same on the other end. Hope you don't get that killer frost before harvest. I have seen alot of nice efforts go unrewarded up here.


----------



## rivet (Oct 10, 2009)

I understand the cilantro thing...folks either love it or hate it. My dad couldn't stand the smell of it much less the taste. Look at me...go figure.

The good thing about my plan to pressure can this salsa is that the pressure canning will cook out a lot of the heat from the chiles and really mellow everything out, including the cilantro. It will end being almost an afterthough of a taste, I think.

Uncooked, this salsa is Hell-Hot and  Devilly!


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking awesome so far

Man I cant wait to try this my self

Started some Jalapenos, Serranos,& Cayennnes steeping this morning
Waiting 4 weeks is gonna kill me


----------



## rivet (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow, this turned out to be the best salsa I've made yet!

After pureeing the steeped chiles, I mixed the slurry with the chopped fresh ingredients and all the canned goods, plus all the spices-



In addition, I added 4 teaspoons citric acid to the batch to ensure the proper acid level to prevent food-borne pathogens. A must-have when I'm going to share this with others... Food safety is nothing to take casually. 



The raw salsa was fiery hot, devilshly good, but whew! My plan is to mellow it out by the pressure canning process, cooking it as well as adding another level of canning-safety over the water bath. Here we are ready to go into the pressure vessel-



And canning at 10LBS pressure for 35 minutes....



Then the first load is done, and cooling off for 24 hrs undisturbed.  Ended up with 24 pints total....



Here's the cooked salsa nekkid- right out of a hot jar. Real rich color, nicely cooked down chiles, and a real mellow smell....



Here wo go with an Aztec chip dipped in it. Outstanding! Everything melded together nicely, nothing overpowering, not even the heat. Satan's Salsa is definitely for chiliheads~ I didn't break out in sweat, and I didn't need anything to quench the fire. Just a rich, layered tingle in the mouth that said "this is a really good sauce"!



Thanks for looking and I'll be glad to PM the recipe if you want.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 10, 2009)

that looks like some good salsa......raw and cooked! (and i just don't give out compliments for salsa)


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome Finished Product Rivet


----------



## alx (Oct 10, 2009)

I always thought my fresh cilantro was more plastic like.Since sis wins tons of salsa comps i have developed a wee bit of tolerance for it.Just not my thing.

Looks dynamite RIVET/John.Thanks for this post


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 10, 2009)

outstanding salsa, john ~ it looks great and i can ALMOST taste it through the screen ~


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2009)

Man that loook really good - Expect a PM from me for that one 
Thanks for posting


----------



## rivet (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey you all,

I appreciate the good words and interest! Thanks


----------



## fire it up (Nov 17, 2009)

I had to come a post this review John.
Finally remembered to gibe my BIL some of your salsa, first reaction was to the smell, eyes got wide and he just gave out an extremely impressed WOW!
Then he tasted it and loved it sooooo much I wish I had it on video because it is hard to express how much he loved it in text.
He did though, I mean he kept eating it giving little Mmmm and moans and kept saying "this is amazing" and "this is the best salsa I have ever had" "I LOVE this" and such so needless to say he absolutely loved it so I had to share his review and send you his many, many grateful thanks for the salsa.


----------



## rivet (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, wow and very welcome!~ That's what we cook for isn't it? Thank you very much for your feedback and tell your brother-in-law I got another jar in the basement for him if he wants it. Have several doin' shelf-time tests.


----------

